# Brooks Cambrium C17 sorted thanks



## Nibor (3 Nov 2018)

Anyone looking to sell one?


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2018)

Nibor said:


> Anyone looking to sell one?


@Nibor 
I've got one.
I think they're around the £90 mark new.
I'll get some photos up later today.
Make me a sensible offer?


----------



## Nibor (6 Nov 2018)

I would rather you gave me an idea of how much you are looking for?


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2018)

Nibor said:


> I would rather you gave me an idea of how much you are looking for?


Just checked and it's a C15, not a C17.


----------



## Nibor (6 Nov 2018)

Great price but I think th C15would be rather narrow for my backside thanks anyway if you put that on Ebay you will easily get that for it.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2018)

Nibor said:


> Great price but I think th C15would be rather narrow for my backside thanks anyway if you put that on Ebay you will easily get that for it.


OK - I think I'll do that.


----------



## broady (6 Nov 2018)

Just to jump in, but what width is the C15?


----------



## Nibor (6 Nov 2018)

The C15 is 140mm


----------



## Polite (11 Nov 2018)

Nibor said:


> Anyone looking to sell one?


I've sent you a DM.


----------



## Nibor (18 Nov 2018)

Sorted now thanks


----------

